# Avonmore Plc Share Price 1988



## KKaccountant (18 Nov 2012)

Dear Users,

I would be obliged if anyone could advise at what price Avonmore Plc (now Glanbia) shares were listed at when the company went public in 1988. I seem to recall seeing a number of either 29 pence or 19 pence but I am unable to find the information on the Glanbia website or elsewhere on the web. I require this information for the purposes of computing a CGT preliminary tax payment.

Many thanks in advance for your help.

KKaccountant


----------



## STEINER (18 Nov 2012)

it might be best to contact Glanbia directly.

I couldn't find any info on http://www.ise.ie or http://www.londonstockexchange.com

Maybe, the http://www.cro.ie has a return or documents with the figure, but a quick email or call to Glanbia might elicit what you need.


----------



## mercman (18 Nov 2012)

It might be best to try contacting the company's stockbrokers who are in this case Davys in Dublin. They would / should have all the information you would need.


----------



## vandriver (18 Nov 2012)

Was it 75p per 'A' share?
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed] by vandriver, on Flickr

This is blurry because its from the public side of their paywall.If you want a clear copy you have to have a subscription.


----------



## KKaccountant (19 Nov 2012)

All,

Thanks for your suggestions and tips - I'll probably give Davys or Glanbia a call. 

Thanks,

KK accountant


----------

